# Sakura vs. Orochimaru



## DavyChan (May 14, 2015)

So, by now the sane Naruto fans know that Sakura is a good bit stronger than Tsunade. So, how close is she to Orochimaru. Is this top Kage level able to beat the immortal snake lord?

Location: Konoha Training Grounds
Distance: 60m
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC

*Scenario 2:*

Adult Sakura vs. Orochimaru
(u can go on just hype if you want)


----------



## StarWanderer (May 14, 2015)

Sakura is fast enough to get close to him. Orochimaru gets K.O.ed.


----------



## Icegaze (May 14, 2015)

Oro neg diffs both scenarios


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2015)

Orochimaru impales Sakura in the skull with Kusanagi.


----------



## StarWanderer (May 14, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Orochimaru impales Sakura in the skull with Kusanagi.



Even when he is not fast enough to do that.

Sakura can K.O. Oro with her punches and she is definetely fast enough to get close to him.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

Sakura wins unless Oro uses ET.


----------



## Bonly (May 14, 2015)

Sakura's about to feature in her on film "The pink gangbang rape" and it's not gonna be a pretty site, for shame OP


----------



## Eliyua23 (May 14, 2015)

No Edo Tensei what can he do to her she pummels him


----------



## Hand Banana (May 14, 2015)

Right because his only arsenal is ET. Have to be completely stupid to think Sakura wins this. Sakura can not even handle a 4 tailed Naruto.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

As if Oro can handle 4 tails Narudo. lol
Oro was defeated by 1 punch from Tsunade. Sakura's punch is far stronger than Tsunade's. 
And she has great healing abilities to.


----------



## StickaStick (May 14, 2015)

No ET, Sakura wins.

ET, Oro wins.


----------



## StarWanderer (May 14, 2015)

NaS said:


> Right because his only arsenal is ET. Have to be completely stupid to think Sakura wins this. Sakura can not even handle a 4 tailed Naruto.



Stupid, you say? Alright, i'll wait for you to show me Orochimaru's speed feats and durability feats t\good enough to suggest he can withstand a barrage of Byakuya Sakura's hits.


----------



## StarWanderer (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> As if Oro can handle 4 tails Narudo. lol
> Oro was defeated by 1 punch from Tsunade. Sakura's punch is far stronger than Tsunade's.
> And she has great healing abilities to.



*AND* Sakura is faster than both Tsunade and Orochimaru.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Even when he is not fast enough to do that.
> 
> Sakura can K.O. Oro with her punches and she is definetely fast enough to get close to him.



You don't need  remarkable speed to land a hit on Sakura.
She is fucking Sakura.


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2015)

War-Arc Sakura stomps Orochimaru, unless he has Edos, in which case he stomps. Gaiden Sakura passes out from dues ex machina illness.


----------



## Icegaze (May 14, 2015)

I didn't know Sakura could kill oro with punches didn't know anyone could 
Not when he took a tsunade punch to the jaw and got up smiling


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 14, 2015)

Sage Mode Orochimaru rapes.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

He does not even have SM.


----------



## Euraj (May 14, 2015)

Soon as she gets in range, she punches him into outer space.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 14, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Stupid, you say? Alright, i'll wait for you to show me Orochimaru's speed feats and durability feats t\good enough to suggest he can withstand a barrage of Byakuya Sakura's hits.



If this is war- arc Orochimaru with the 1st Cells, Sakura is not winning this. he was able to keep the Second binded. That's a huge feat within itself. Orochimaru has a barrage of Jutsus, Sakura can only yell Sha-lalala and punch. besides medical jutsu what jutsu feat does she have other than sheer strength?


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He does not even have SM.



 Zetsu body and retaining Kabuto's knowledge implies he hypothetically can.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

It does not matter because he does not have it. And there is no proof that he can use it either. 

He's getting smashed here


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It does not matter because he does not have it. And there is no proof that he can use it either.
> 
> He's getting smashed here
> 
> ...



 Kabuto has SM, Orochimaru has experimented using Sage Mode on top of having Kabuto's knowledge of how to use it. It was never stated that Orochimaru never mastered Sage Mode, just that his bodies that he did use were not capable of handling it. However, War Arc Orochimaru is revived with his body along with Hashi's cells. He should be capable of using Sage Mode.


----------



## I Blue I (May 14, 2015)

Orochimaru never got a proper showing of his full power, in my opinion. A healthy Orochimaru with a Zetsu body and his arms restored sounds like quite a threat. By feats, I am inclined to give this to Sakura. By hype, Orochimaru.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It does not matter because he does not have it. And there is no proof that he can use it either.
> 
> He's getting smashed here
> 
> ...



He had no fucking use of his arms. What he gonna block it with his teeth?

The only feat Sakura has is punching kaguya.. After being teleported by kakashi.


----------



## Rocky (May 14, 2015)

Sakura obliterates him. She literally takes her fists and beats the shit out of him until he's one with the air.

What is he going to do to her? Kusanagi isn't going to work on somebody that can heal indefinitely, and to my knowledge, he himself hasn't healed from anything on the level of _one_ super punch from Sakura.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Kabuto has SM, Orochimaru has experimented using Sage Mode on top of having Kabuto's knowledge of how to use it. It was never stated that Orochimaru never mastered Sage Mode, just that his bodies that he did use were not capable of handling it. However, War Arc Orochimaru is revived with his body along with Hashi's cells. He should be capable of using Sage Mode.



That's not enough to prove anything. If you have feats of him actually using it bring it on. That's like saying Sakura is suppose to be a Genjutsu user as well, even tho we don't see her using that at all. How is that helping us with anything? It does not. 



> He should be capable of using Sage Mode


I'll wait for your proof. We have Both Tobirama and Tsunade of the Senju, and neither of them can use SM. 



NaS said:


> He had no fucking use of his arms. What he gonna block it with his teeth?
> 
> The only feat Sakura has is punching kaguya.. After being teleported by kakashi.



All the Sannin were handicapped. Even if he had his arms, or rather his jutsu, he still won't be able
to use hand-seals in that short of time. 

- Kakashi did not teleport her actually. 
Also, she showed a great deal of chakra by giving her chakra to obito to a point of opening a whole to Kaguya's spaces several times. We know that she can heal herself from Oro's swords 

and we know she can smack down his snakes as she did to the Juubi's clones.
We know she has Katsyuy whom Oro admitted that is fully capable of killing him with her Acid. 
just fine



I Blue I said:


> Orochimaru never got a proper showing of his full power, in my opinion. A healthy Orochimaru with a Zetsu body and his arms restored sounds like quite a threat. By feats, I am inclined to give this to Sakura. By hype, Orochimaru.



there is no hype supporting Oro here. Even by hype Team 7 has surpassed the Sannin.


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That's not enough to prove anything. If you have feats of him actually using it bring it on. That's like saying Sakura is suppose to be a Genjutsu user as well, even tho we don't see her using that at all. How is that helping us with anything? It does not.





 You didn't refute what I said. I presented evidence as to why Orochimaru can use Sage Mode. You can't push it away and claim he can't use SM without refuting what I stated first. Feats aren't always needed when we have evidence pointing towards the other side.

 Sakura's also not a genjutsu user.



> I'll wait for your proof. We have Both Tobirama and Tsunade of the Senju, and neither of them can use SM.





 Tobirama and Tsunade haven't experimented with Sage Mode as long as Orochimaru has, not even close. Orochimaru literally studied Sage Mode through discovering where the source of Natural Energy is and even went as far as to emulating a form of Sage Mode. Tsunade and Tobirama don't even come close. Not even ....

 Seriously. If Kabuto could learn Sage Mode in just under a year. What makes you think Orochimaru couldn't even learn it with at least a few years of experience under his belt?


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

- He can't. You want to use Fan-fiction
here is the place my dear: 



> Sakura's also not a genjutsu user


says you? 
just fine



> Tobirama and Tsunade haven't experimented with Sage Mode as long as Orochimaru has, not even close.


How do you know?
Hashirama is a SM user, and Tobirama knows about this power well enough. 

Heck, Minato IS a SM user, and yet he have problems with it. And you tell me Oro. 



> Seriously. If Kabuto could learn Sage Mode in just under a year. What makes you think Orochimaru couldn't even learn it with at least a few years of experience under his belt?


Because he did not? 
Also, your excuse is not very smart either. Naruto uses his SM perfectly even tho he practiced in a less time than Jiraiya and Minato.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> All the Sannin were handicapped. Even if he had his arms, or rather his jutsu, he still won't be able
> to use hand-seals in that short of time



How was Tsunade handicapped?



Hussain said:


> Also, your excuse is not very smart either. Naruto uses his SM perfectly even tho he practiced in a less time than Jiraiya and Minato.



Neither was yours. Naruto used clones to speed up his process.


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> - He can't. You want to use Fan-fiction
> here is the place my dear:



 Cool, I should have a lot of fun there then.




> says you?
> Link removed



 Honestly, I believe that helps me more than it helps you.

 Sakura has no feats of casting genjutsu despite being claimed a genjutsu user. Likewise, Orochimaru has no feats of being able to use a Perfect Sage Mode while there is evidence that suggests he can.




> How do you know?
> Hashirama is a SM user, and Tobirama knows about this power well enough.



 But no evidence to back up Tobirama. There's no evidence that suggests he has experience with Sage Mode while Minato does.



> Heck, Minato IS a SM user, and yet he have problems with it. And you tell me Oro.



 Orochimaru has far more experience and is a more experienced ninja overall. Minato also lacked combat experience and tended not to use Sage Mode often at all which led to him being inexperienced. Nothing implies Orochimaru was inexperienced with Sage Mode.




> Because he did not?
> Also, your excuse is not very smart either. Naruto uses his SM perfectly even tho he practiced in a less time than Jiraiya and Minato.



Then Orochimaru should be able to master Sage Mode considering Kabuto did it in far less time. Unlike Jiraiya, Orochimaru's physical body along with Hashi's cells doesn't limit from handling Sage Mode as he's not implied to be unable to balance Natural Energy properly while Jiraiya is.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

- She was afraid of the blood. And she got a lot of damage before she even start fighting. 
Also, since she was not training for like 20 years her speed and reaction got slow so to speak as seen
with her fight against Kabuto.

- We haven't seen Minato and Jiraiya's training so I don't know how you can tell. Also, Narudo only used 4 clones
and IIRC his training was for some weeks only (I can't remember the exact number). So, even with the clones
that's not enough to make up for the years Jiraiya and Minato had.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2015)

Hussain said:


> - She was afraid of the blood. And she got a lot of damage before she even start fighting.



hemophobia is not a handicap compared to being poison or even not being able to use her arms.

Also she only got punched in the face. And kicked a few times. And the blood is from kabuto slashing himself and his blood got onto her. So much for a lot of damage. you such a fucking exaggerator. 


*Spoiler*: __ 














> Also, since she was not training for like 20 years her speed and reaction got slow so to speak as seen
> with her fight against Kabuto


.

Nothing in the manga suggests that. that you pulling something out of your ass and making appear as fact.



> - We haven't seen Minato and Jiraiya's training so I don't know how you can tell. Also, Narudo only used 4 clones
> and IIRC his training was for some weeks only (I can't remember the exact number). So, even with the clones
> that's not enough to make up for the years Jiraiya and Minato had.



It was already explained how naruto can use his clone technique to simulate a years training.


----------



## Trojan (May 15, 2015)

> [=NarutoX28;53596046]Cool, I should have a lot of fun there then.


Have fun. 




> Honestly, I believe that helps me more than it helps you.
> 
> Sakura has no feats of casting genjutsu despite being claimed a genjutsu user. Likewise, Orochimaru has no feats of being able to use a Perfect Sage Mode while there is evidence that suggests he can.


 
Let's go with you for the sake of the argument. Can you show us Oro's SM feats for you to use it?
It's pointless to say "Oh, Sakura is a genjutsu user, and Oro is weak against Genjutsu, therefore Sakura wins via Genjutsu" Not to mention most of Oro's jutsu are snake based jutsu (summoning) so I am not sure how him using SM would increase anything. 



> But no evidence to back up Tobirama. There's no evidence that suggests he has experience with Sage Mode while Minato does.


Nor is there about Oro. We only know he knows the place, and was never able to accomplish anything with it. How is that different than Tobirama knowing about SM as well?


> Orochimaru has far more experience and is a more experienced ninja overall. Minato also lacked combat experience and tended not to use Sage Mode often at all which led to him being inexperienced. Nothing implies Orochimaru was inexperienced with Sage Mode.



What the fuck does experince have to do with anything here? It's Oro who is lacking the experience here to begin with as he never dealt with SM, unlike Minato. 

If you bring 50 years old guy who work in Wal*mart, and 20 years old man who is a doctor. How the heck is the 50 years old going to be better than the 20 years old at something that is his job when the older man has no clue? 

If you didn't experienced something, well, you did not. Being older won't grand you that shit automatically.  



> Nothing implies Orochimaru was inexperienced with Sage Mode



So, Minato who does have the thing is inexperienced, but there is nothing to indicates so in Oro's case who has NEVER done it? 


> Then Orochimaru should be able to master Sage Mode considering Kabuto did it in far less time. Unlike Jiraiya, Orochimaru's physical body along with Hashi's cells doesn't limit from handling Sage Mode as he's not implied to be unable to balance Natural Energy properly while Jiraiya is.



Silly argument is silly. Oro has nothing to do with Kabuto's feat. from where did you come up with
"if Kabuto did, then so can Oro" when the theme of the manga is precisely the new generation surpasses the old generation?



> he's not implied to be unable to balance Natural Energy


-and from you came up with this as well?


----------



## Trojan (May 15, 2015)

> [=NaS;53596090]hemophobia is not a handicap compared to being poison or even not being able to use her arms.
> 
> Also she only got punched in the face. And kicked a few times. And the blood is from kabuto slashing himself and his blood got onto her. So much for a lot of damage. you such a fucking exaggerator.
> 
> ...


Yeah, let's just ignore all the stabs she got to protect Narudo from Oro's sword.  



> Nothing in the manga suggests that. that you pulling something out of your ass and making appear as fact.


If you mean the years, then everyone knows that she went out of the village after Dan's death. 
if you mean her interaction with Kabuto, I am basing my statement on memory from their fight in the anime honestly, so I guess, there might be a chance of you being correct with that point. 



> It was already explained how naruto can use his clone technique to simulate a years training.



it was explained in term of the clones he's using. Obviously using hundreds if clones like he did in the FRS training, is not the same like using 3 or 4 in his SM training.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Yeah, let's just ignore all the stabs she got to protect Narudo from Oro's sword.



Could you show me in the manga when that happened?



> If you mean the years, then everyone knows that she went out of the village after Dan's death.
> if you mean her interaction with Kabuto, I am basing my statement on memory from their fight in the anime honestly, so I guess, there might be a chance of you being correct with that point.



Arguing anime canon to manga canon. 





> it was explained in term of the clones he's using. Obviously using hundreds if clones like he did in the FRS training, is not the same like using 3 or 4 in his SM training.



Training using clones still speeds up training. Are you not grasping that?


----------



## StarWanderer (May 15, 2015)

NaS said:


> If this is war- arc Orochimaru with the 1st Cells, Sakura is not winning this. he was able to keep the Second binded. That's a huge feat within itself. Orochimaru has a barrage of Jutsus, Sakura can only yell Sha-lalala and punch. besides medical jutsu what jutsu feat does she have other than sheer strength?



He was keeping The Second binded. So what? The Second was under his Edo Tensei and couldnt free himself from it because of Orochimaru's body which was made almost entirely of Hashirama's cells. Maybe you can give me his durability, healing and speed feats? Is he fast enough to keep Sakura on range? Is he durable enough to withstand a barrage of her hits which are even stronger than Tsunade's? Can he heal himself from a barrage of those punches? She can tear Oro apart.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> He was keeping The Second binded. So what? The Second was under his Edo Tensei and couldnt free himself from it because of Orochimaru's body which was made almost entirely of Hashirama's cells.



Exactly. orochimaru has Senju cells, but he also was not restricting his will. This is the same techinque that once he allowed them to become near or full strength, the first wasn't bounded by. 



You guys really disappoint me.



> Maybe you can give me his durability, healing and speed feats? Is he fast enough to keep Sakura on range? Is he durable enough to withstand a barrage of her hits which are even stronger than Tsunade's? Can he heal himself from a barrage of those punches? She can tear Oro apart.



We already know of Orochimaru's healing feats thanks to Sasuke absorbing him and mentioning it.

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]


----------



## StarWanderer (May 15, 2015)

> Exactly. orochimaru has Senju cells, but he also was not restricting his will. This is the same techinque that once he allowed them to become near or full strength, the first wasn't bounded by.



At that moment, he was restricting his will. And i dont think it has anything to do with our debate.



> We already know of Orochimaru's healing feats thanks to Sasuke absorbing him and mentioning it.



Nice. Now i want you to show me Orochimaru's durability and healing feats good enough to suggest Sakura wont tear him apart and crush his body parts.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (May 15, 2015)

Because OP mentioned that we can go by hype, Orochimaru defeats her quite easily.
He knows all chakra natures and might even be able to use Mokuton after taking in Hashirama's DNA. His stamina and other abilities were likely amplified in that case, while he's got his own summons to occupy Katsuyu.

I can only imagine Sakura having better stamina, physical strength and regeneration (obviously). But Orochimaru's jack-of-all-trades moveset would prove too much for her in the end, assuming he doesn't fool around.

Seeing hype is one factor in this match, it's quite plausible that Orochimaru can enter Sage Mode. After all, it was stated that he never had the right body to enter the mode with; however; that has changed with Zetsu and Hashirama's DNA. He already had the knowledge and even seemed to have trained under White Snake Sage beforehand.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2015)

StarWanderer: When you can show me one person Sakura alone solo'd worth mentioning based on her feats.


----------



## StarWanderer (May 15, 2015)

NaS said:


> StarWanderer: When you can show me one person Sakura alone solo'd worth mentioning based on her feats.



She was fast enough to dodge unstable Kaguya's hand and was stronger than Tsunade. She is fast enough to get close to Oro and definetely strong enough to tear him to peaces.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2015)

She was fast enough to get stabbed by Madara too.


----------



## Puppetry (May 15, 2015)

Orochimaru has a few options, but the odds favor Sakura. Orochimaru is unfortunately a close/mid-range combatant (though he has a few more long-range options than other shinobi in that category) who's just going to keep getting pummeled by Sakura, someone he can't really put down thanks to Byakugou. The amount of chakra Sakura has stored in her forehead is too great a barrier for Orochimaru to overcome. I don't think he can't deplete it before he himself is exhausted trying to put her down.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2015)

4 tail naruto had more chakra


----------



## Puppetry (May 15, 2015)

So? Orochimaru didn't win that battle.


----------



## Thunder (May 15, 2015)

Orochimaru was armless and his body was rejecting him. It'd still be a tough fight but a full power Orochimaru would've done better, especially if we're factoring in Senju cells here. 

Base Jiraiya also fought 4-tailed Naruto and ultimately won by sealing his chakra. So we can expect another Sannin who possesses  to fair the same if he's not handicapped.


----------



## StarWanderer (May 15, 2015)

NaS said:


> She was fast enough to get stabbed by Madara too.



Juubi Jin Madara.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 15, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Juubi Jin Madara.



Which was weaker than Kaguya which you just tried to use as an example. Good fail bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nation456 (May 16, 2015)

sunade never gave orochimaru trouble, why would sakura


----------



## Rocky (May 16, 2015)

Tsunade never fought Orochimaru on-panel. The Sannin are equals, and Tsunade would likely take down Orochimaru just as she would likely lose to Jiraiya.

Slug > Snake > Toad > Slug. Sakura would win here for the same reasons Tsunade would imo.


----------



## Deer Lord (May 16, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> So, by now the sane Naruto fans know that Sakura is a good bit stronger than Tsunade




Orochimaru who isn't hindered by bullshit makes sakura into snake food.


----------



## StarWanderer (May 16, 2015)

NaS said:


> Which was weaker than Kaguya which you just tried to use as an example. Good fail bro.



Yet she dodged a hand of unstable Kaguya. It was fast anyway, if even Rikudou Naruto commented on that. Good fail bro.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 16, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Yet she dodged a hand of unstable Kaguya. It was fast anyway, if even Rikudou Naruto commented on that. Good fail bro.



She got stabbed by a weaker being. She would have had the same results if Sasuke not kept her at bay.


----------



## Puppetry (May 16, 2015)

Speed isn't so rigid. Just because Sakura got hit by Madara (while Byakugō was active and she didn't have to be concerned about physical injury) doesn't somehow negate her ability to coordinate with Naruto and Sasuke to help seal Kaguya.

This discussion is silly anyways because Madara is way faster than Orochimaru, and so is Kaguya. Sakura being slower than Madara is hardly a great failing of her's.



Thunder said:


> Orochimaru was armless and his body was rejecting him. It'd still be a tough fight but a full power Orochimaru would've done better, especially if we're factoring in Senju cells here.



It's easy to account for Senju cells, but two-armed Orochimaru's power is as unclear as Healthy Itachi's. We know that his sealed arms prevented him from using Edo Tensei (which is generally discounted in the Battledome, if only to make the match up worth discussing) but what else can he not use? His arms didn't prevent him from using a _Kuchiyose._



> Base Jiraiya also fought 4-tailed Naruto and ultimately won by sealing his chakra. So we can expect another Sannin who possesses  to fair the same if he's not handicapped.



Base Jiraiya needed the key _left by Minato_ It's unclear where Gogyō Fūin ranks in the hierarchy of fūinjutsu, but I'd be willing to bet it'd be less effective than the key crafted by the original sealer. Plus, the databook only states that Gogyō Fūin was meant to disrupt Minato's seal, not act as a band-aid for when the original was weakening (which is around the time of Naruto's 4-tailed transformation).

This does raise the question of how Gogyō Fūin would interact with Byakugō, though.


----------



## Thunder (May 17, 2015)

Good to see you around again Puppetry. Hope all's well.



Puppetry said:


> It's easy to account for Senju cells, but two-armed Orochimaru's power is as unclear as Healthy Itachi's. We know that his sealed arms prevented him from using Edo Tensei (which is generally discounted in the Battledome, if only to make the match up worth discussing) but what else can he not use? His arms didn't prevent him from using a _Kuchiyose._



Orochimaru wouldn't go to such lengths to reacquire the use of his arms if losing them wasn't a major blow. Aside from not being able to cast high level ninjutsu, Orochimaru was unable to do a lot of things we'd normally take for granted like blocking and grabbing stuff. I'm sure Orochimaru would prefer to use his hands to hold Kusanagi instead of having to swing his entire body around. Armless Orochimaru was put on the same level as drugged base Jiraiya and rusty Tsunade, so that should give you an idea of just how handicapped armless Orochimaru was throughout the manga. Imagine if Jiraiya stayed drugged or Tsunade stayed rusty in Part II. Power inflation would help all of them as it did Orochimaru, but they'd still be far below their usual. 

We've never really seen Orochimaru go all out in battle exactly because of this handicap like you said. But we know Orochimaru's goal was to master all ninjutsu so it makes sense a shinobi with that kind of genius, drive, and scientific knowledge would have many ninjutsu up his sleeve. 

I'm not trying to get into specifics here as that discussion would fall too far into the realm of speculation. At the very least Orochimaru with arms would be stronger than an Orochimaru without arms. 

Most of the jutsu armless Orochimaru relied on in that fight were snake related. His real body is a white snake after all. As for how Orochimaru summoned Rashōmon with no arms, it seems those skilled with Kuchiyose can use the technique without hand-seals. The Sannin especially are known for their impressive mastery of Kuchiyose and are famous for it. The blood is the most important factor, I think.




> Base Jiraiya needed the key _left by Minato_ It's unclear where Gogyō Fūin ranks in the hierarchy of fūinjutsu, but I'd be willing to bet it'd be less effective than they key crafted by the original sealer. Plus, the databook only states that Gogyō Fūin was meant to disrupt Minato's seal, not act as a band-aid for when the original was weakening (which is around the time of Naruto's 4-tailed transformation).


Jiraiya needed the key to forcefully bring out Kurama's chakra during training which resulted in Naruto going on a 4-tailed rampage. Jiraiya sealed Naruto's chakra with a special tag he made using the knowledge of Minato's seal though, yes.

Disrupting Minato's seal with one of similar strength should have an effect on Naruto's chakra. The seal was weakening yet it was still strong enough hold back Kurama some. 

It may work.

A-rank fūin are a big deal. Hell, Orochimaru was surprised someone with Kakashi's talent managed to master Fūinjutsu _at all_. Even though that was back in Part I it remained true for most of the manga. So Gogyō Fūin should definitely be up there considering it's versatility and how difficult it is to learn (we've only seen Sannin with it).  



> This does raise the question of how Gogyō Fūin would interact with Byakugō, though.


I doubt it would have any effect on Tsunade's special Infūin to be honest. It was sort of implied the Gogyō Fūin and Gogyō Kaiin are Sannin class jutsu. Infūin is S-rank meaning it should be harder to master than A-rank seals. 

Even if it _did_ work placing the seal on Tsunade's forehead would prove difficult. We instinctively shield our heads with our arms.

And this is just me guessing so ignore it if you want, but Tsunade probably knows the same unsealing method Jiraiya used on Naruto.


----------



## StarWanderer (May 17, 2015)

NaS said:


> She got stabbed by a weaker being. She would have had the same results if Sasuke not kept her at bay.



I highly doubt that unstable Kaguya's arm is as fast as Juubidara, or his Limbo clone, but it is fast anyway, since even Rikudou Naruto commented on that. 

She is fast enough to get close to Orochimaru and hit him. If she hits him multiple times, he is done.


----------



## Deer Lord (May 17, 2015)

Are people purposely ignoring that it was shown on-panel that those arms are faster than sakura?
Sakura had a starting distance away from the arm which the arm covered before she could take two steps
and she needed kakashi to save her.


Since when is being slower and needing saving a speed feat?


----------



## Amol (May 17, 2015)

You can hate Sakura all you want for her character but you have to give her credit when it is due .
Oro is simply not surviving her punches.
She surpassed Tsunade(Kishi spent a chapter for showing lolparallels).
Tsunade fucked up Oro in single punch(in anime it is shown that he tanked multiple punches but in manga it was just one punch).
Punch that can affect Kaguya(doesn't matter how much) will cripple Oro.
Sakura definitely wins this  .
Edit : This is for non ET of course.


----------



## Icegaze (May 17, 2015)

Sakura did not surpass tsunade . Note her failure in healing shikamaru after shinju tree 
Tsunade comes and taps his head and he is healed tsunade is still superior 

Sakura cannot survive loosing a head and cannot kill orochimaru in 1 punch . Nothing suggests she can


----------



## Hand Banana (May 17, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> I highly doubt that unstable Kaguya's arm is as fast as Juubidara, or his Limbo clone, but it is fast anyway, since even Rikudou Naruto commented on that.
> 
> She is fast enough to get close to Orochimaru and hit him. If she hits him multiple times, he is done.



She's not fast enough to get close to Orochimaru. Sakura doesn't have those blitz capabilities you want her to have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nation456 (May 20, 2015)

sakura wins this


----------



## ShadoLord (May 20, 2015)

I never saw Sakura as all that or anything, and Tsunade have bigger range of jutsu and chakra reserve than Sakura, so she being stronger isn't by much. Orochimaru should still be stronger than her, so he wins.


----------



## Sansa (May 21, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> Sakura cannot survive loosing a head



If Katsuyu stitched Tsunade back together, why wouldn't Katusuyu stitch Sakura back together?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 21, 2015)

Without hype Orochimaru stomps with Edo Tensei, which is a valid jutsu as it is part of his power, I would argue Orochimaru wins without ET, but I won't go there going by how  a lot of people here think Sakura is a speedblitzer that can oneshot Orochimaru.

With hype, Orochimaru stomps with SM, plus if he is really the villain of the new series oh boy........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devil Child (May 22, 2015)

Choa said:


> If Katsuyu stitched Tsunade back together, why wouldn't Katusuyu stitch Sakura back together?



Because we dont know if Sakura would even survive being cut in half like Tsunade was. Sure, Katsuya is able to do her job but the important thing is if Sakura is able to pull through.

Sakura might have showcased healing capabilities that may be on par with Tsunade's but we havent seen a single feat of her resilience and survivability concerning internal damage without regen. Tsunade has plenty of them, Sakura none.


----------



## StarWanderer (May 22, 2015)

> She's not fast enough to get close to Orochimaru. Sakura doesn't have those blitz capabilities you want her to have.



I havent written anything about speedblitz, but she has feats good enough to suggest that she can get close to Orochimaru and punch him.


----------



## Idiopodivny (Dec 22, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You don't need  remarkable speed to land a hit on Sakura.
> She is fucking Sakura.




Sakura has dodged many of her opponents attacks.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 23, 2015)

what is this non sense sakura is a joke she cant even beat jubbi soldier fodder. she gets owned. she is weak, has the worst reactions in naruto and is scared and helpless half the time.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

StarWanderer said:


> Sakura is fast enough to get close to him. Orochimaru gets K.O.ed.


To sum it up.my thoughts exactly


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

Sakura speed blitz(yes she can)him,or worse case scenario:he manages to stab her as she comes in for the kill,after which he still gets ko'd


----------



## Veracity (May 15, 2017)

The responses to this thread have me baffled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gohara (May 16, 2017)

Sakura wins with high to extremely high difficulty in my opinion.  I consider Tsunade to be more powerful than Orochimaru and Sakura is => Tsunade.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

No s


Gohara said:


> Sakura wins with high to extremely high difficulty in my opinion.  I consider Tsunade to be more powerful than Orochimaru and Sakura is => Tsunade.


 nah tsunade is most likely equal to oro & sakura is definately> tsunade okay.


----------



## Stonaem (May 16, 2017)

Hi guys, just wanted to know: is it Sakura/slug wank week or something? Coz there's quite a few ridiculous matchups on the front page suggesting the slug users are equipped to fight their designated opponents.

Nonetheless, OT
This one is simple. Sakura can't put Oro down( he is the most durable person in the manga, arguably, with pseudo immortality and escape methods to put Houdini to shame) while she herself has hectic healing abilities.
Therefore, this will most likely turn into a war of attrition between them with Oro trying to put her down and her trying to tank/ survive his myriad of jutsu onslaught. 
Well, that is until Oro gets tired of her and walks away out of pity for the girl and nostalgic feelings for Tsunade

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Bonly (May 16, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know: is it Sakura/slug wank week or something? Coz there's quite a few ridiculous matchups on the front page suggesting the slug users are equipped to fight their designated opponents.



If you look you'll see that most of the threads with Sakura are from 2015 or last year, it seems a new user is a Sakura fan posting in old threads.


----------



## StandingMan (May 16, 2017)

This is Michael Jackson's reaction after his edo minions take down Sakura. Unleash Itachi and Nagato or the Senju brothers and Sakura is screwed.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know: is it Sakura/slug wank week or something? Coz there's quite a few ridiculous matchups on the front page suggesting the slug users are equipped to fight their designated opponents.
> 
> Nonetheless, OT
> This one is simple. Sakura can't put Oro down( he is the most durable person in the manga, arguably, with pseudo immortality and escape methods to put Houdini to shame) while she herself has hectic healing abilities.
> ...


The most durable person in the manga?! Rotfl he gets ko'd on contact


----------



## Speedyamell (May 16, 2017)

LightningBlader said:


> This is Michael Jackson's reaction after his edo minions take down Sakura. Unleash Itachi and Nagato or the Senju brothers and Sakura is screwed.


If u decide to allow Ets then why can't we allow sakura's naruto,sasukeandanyonearoundsaveme!nojutsu lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (May 16, 2017)

Wtf are we even debating here.

Healthy  Orochimaru is stronger than Hebi Sasuke, Comming from Suigestu and Sasukes reluctance to say anything different.

Do people here think Sakura is stronger than Curse Mark P2 Sasuke?

Hell, even sick armless deathbed orochimaru would have killed Sasuke if not For wanting to take over his body.- he had him paralyzed with poisen, a simple Kusanagi would have killed him- but he wanted to try and do His possession bit.

Sakura isn't beating Armless Orochimaru ( hydra, white snake, Manda, oral rebirth). It's hilarious that people think she has a chance against healthy, zetsu Orochimaru. - Orochimaru gets the abilities of his host body( that's the whole point of Sasuke)  so mokuton, mayfly, chakra absorption, are all his. Zetsu has some of the best travel feats In the manga. What is Sakura doing against zetsu's spore Justu?.

Please explain how Sakura overcomes Orochimaru's True Form. It's heavily implied that every snake contains a copy of Orochimaru- you think she can kill them all before getting paralyzed?

Orochimaru can take hits from KN4- a entity that isn't much weaker physically than Sakura. KN4 causes large gusts of winds just by moving its hands around, and causes sever earthquakes just by slamming it's hands.

Edit: just reread the fight - those earthquakes aren't impressive. But, hilariously a roar from Naruto V3 knocks Kabuto back across the bridge, and Sakura who wasn't even that close gets thrown back and goes unconscious from the damage- lol teen Sakura. 

Either way, Zetsu spore + mafly takes this.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Speedyamell (May 17, 2017)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Edit: just reread the fight - those earthquakes aren't impressive. But, hilariously a roar from Naruto V3 knocks Kabuto back across the bridge, and Sakura who wasn't even that close gets thrown back and goes unconscious from the damage- lol teen Sakura.


That was bos sakura...and sakura defeated a pseudo nine tails jinchuriki who was also a high ranked anbu and won,So don't understand why you are bringing v3 naruto,sakura wins end of story.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (May 17, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> That was bos sakura...and sakura defeated a pseudo nine tails jinchuriki who was also a high ranked anbu and won,So don't understand why you are bringing v3 naruto,sakura wins end of story.


 
My edit was just to Address a single point in my response. It was mainly a joke, it's a low end at worst. It's not a serious point. I only mentioned it because A weakened, armless, Orochimaru could take hits from V3 and V4 Naruto and survive,- hits that aren't that far off from Sakura's cannon showings. V3 knocked down a large section of forest, V4 caused a violent explosion that could be felt hundreds of feet away. It's not like
Orochimaru is made of
Glass. 

I'll accept that Sakura beats Orochimaru when it's explained how she defeats his True White Snake form/mayfly/zetsu spores. 

Also, I'm fairly certain whatever your referencing is not cannon to the manga.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 17, 2017)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> My edit was just to Address a single point in my response. It was mainly a joke, it's a low end at worst. It's not a serious point. I only mentioned it because A weakened, armless, Orochimaru could take hits from V3 and V4 Naruto and survive,- hits that aren't that far off from Sakura's cannon showings. V3 knocked down a large section of forest, V4 caused a violent explosion that could be felt hundreds of feet away. It's not like
> Orochimaru is made of
> Glass.
> 
> ...


I was refering to "sakura hiden"which takes place after the war and was illustrated by kishi.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (May 17, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> I was refering to "sakura hiden"which takes place after the war and was illustrated by kishi.



Unfortunatey I've never read any good translations from the various light novels- if Sakura has feats from one that puts her above Orochimaru then that's fine.

Can anyone link me to to a powerscaling discussion based off of Sakura's feat of fighting off a jinjuuriki? Or explain it in detail/post it in this thread?

If it just says she faught off a pseudo-jink anbu without feats than that's worthless since ANBU are shit tier when compared to
Orochimaru.

Also are light novels cannon? So itachi 's feat of turning 3 seconds into 30 years legit? Is Momoshiki absorbing energy from parallel dimensions cannon? Shisuis Long range AOE mind control genjustu?


----------



## UltimaDude (May 17, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> I was refering to "sakura hiden"which takes place after the war and was illustrated by kishi.


Novels aren't canon. Being illustrated by Kishi doesn't change that


----------



## Speedyamell (May 19, 2017)

UltimaDude said:


> Novels aren't canon. Being illustrated by Kishi doesn't change that


It takes place after the war which is where the manga stops..and yes being illustrated by kishi shows that the novel is accurate,with the characters and thier abilities.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 19, 2017)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Unfortunatey I've never read any good translations from the various light novels- if Sakura has feats from one that puts her above Orochimaru then that's fine.


there are various translations online,and the novel is ok,not a waste of time.


Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Can anyone link me to to a powerscaling discussion based off of Sakura's feat of fighting off a jinjuuriki? Or explain it in detail/post it in this thread?


I will say her best feats against the dude were cracking and eventually destroying his kyuubi cloak(even if he tweaked it and made the cloak have regen,since he was planning to fight sasuke with it.And Tanking a juubi tailed beast bomb up close(with regen though),and keeping up with his speed.


Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> since ANBU are shit tier


i really can't disagree with this..lol


Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Also are light novels cannon? So itachi 's feat of turning 3 seconds into 30 years legit? Is Momoshiki absorbing energy from parallel dimensions cannon? Shisuis Long range AOE mind control genjustu?


 they might not be MANGA cannon since the manga didn't go on from the end of the war,but they are definately cannonical.


----------

